# Kreg K4



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, I thought I'd post about my pocket hole jig. It's the Kreg K4. I had never used pocket hole joinery on anything before. I recently built a mantle and used pocket hole joinery for the speed. I have read all the pros and cons of these things on this site in the past. While I prefer traditional joinery, for building things quickly these little suckers are great. They also alleviate the need for as many clamps, which is nice. I have a lot of 3/4" pipe clamps, and they are great, but they are also a bit of a hassle. The jig itself is made of some type of plastic that feels very tough. The bit, driver, screws, clamping mechanism, etc are all top notch. I am nothing but impressed with this system. For $100.00 it is a fair value I think. It's definitely cheaper than biscuit joinery and seems to be useable in more applications that biscuits too. I have both now and that, I think, opens a lot of doors for me. I still plan to work in traditional joinery with my projects, but if I need to build things fast and strong I'll break out the K4.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 27, 2011)

I too just picked this little setup yesterday for an "alternate" and quick method of joinery. I have used it so far on some outdoor 2x4 furniture and it sure is nice. Still debating if I am going to use this on some nice indoor house projects yet, b/c I like the traditional dovetails and other types of joinery. It is by far the easiest method of joining things together by far. From what I can see, you really can't screw anything up.


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

I have built some great stuff with mine. You just can't beat it for speed and strenght.


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

I have built some great stuff with mine. You just can't beat it for speed and strength


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the K4 device, too. It works fine, but you do need to sometimes clamp the pieces together (or down onto a flat surface) to keep them from slightly shifting as you drive the screws true. I have used the unit to make everything from picture frames to a desk.

Attached is a photo of my package, made up of both Kreg stuff and some extra items. Some comments about the photo:

1. I mounted my jig on a movable wooden base to better stabilize it. The base also holds drill bits and square-drive bits, as well as a screwdriver handled square-drive tool to check for tightness after power driving.

2. I also have a second block of wood (upper left corner of photo) that can be positoned off to the side to help hold a wide piece of wood level that is being drilled by the jig gear.

3. I have some Kreg hold-down clamps, but I discovered some cheaper regular clamps (the ones with red handles) at Harbor Freight for a much lower price than what Kreg wants for their version.

4. In addition to the Kreg drill bit I have some made by another outfit, including one with 45-degree shoulders that let you use regular flat-head screws for projects that do not require the gripping force of the flat-shoulder Kreg screws.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks like a great set up Howard. I may have to borrow some of your ideas.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

11R swivel pad finger clamp cut/welded to steel base.Works great on stuff too big or awkward to clamp to table.BW


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

i've bin using the K3 for some time. not sure why they dropped it. the front clamp handle is a plus for large panals.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

ACP said:


> Hi, I thought I'd post about my pocket hole jig. It's the Kreg K4. I had never used pocket hole joinery on anything before. I recently built a mantle and used pocket hole joinery for the speed. I have read all the pros and cons of these things on this site in the past. While I prefer traditional joinery, for building things quickly these little suckers are great. They also alleviate the need for as many clamps, which is nice. I have a lot of 3/4" pipe clamps, and they are great, but they are also a bit of a hassle. The jig itself is made of some type of plastic that feels very tough. The bit, driver, screws, clamping mechanism, etc are all top notch. I am nothing but impressed with this system. For $100.00 it is a fair value I think. It's definitely cheaper than biscuit joinery and seems to be useable in more applications that biscuits too. I have both now and that, I think, opens a lot of doors for me. I still plan to work in traditional joinery with my projects, but if I need to build things fast and strong I'll break out the K4.


One other point about my K4. The ads for the thing show the numbers engraved (well "molded" nto the plastic) with white ink filling them. However, the available models, while they have the numbers, do not have those engraved grooves filled with white for contrast. The company ads fail to show this.

With mine, I took an ultra-sharp "Sharpie" pen (indelable ink) and simply traced the grooves with it, thereby making the numbers show up much better. Note that some Sharpie pens are still somewhat blunt, but the ultra versions are as fine pointed as a razor-point Pilot. Pilots, however, are not indelable.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Generally, if you want to make a thing of beauty, use traditional joints. If you want to make a profit, use pocket holes.
johnep


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know Johnny. I have made some nice things with my jig. I am certainly not knocking traditional joinery. I think time will of course tell on how long pocket holes will last in a piece of furniture which is probably the ultimate torture test.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

The kreg jig is awesome... And If your every on YouTube, check out woodentoolcompany. That guy is crazy... He built a foot operated model out of 1 sheet of melamine. It makes the jig ten times easier to use... I'm in the process of building mine now.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

johnep34 said:


> Generally, if you want to make a thing of beauty, use traditional joints. If you want to make a profit, use pocket holes.
> johnep


Very well put!


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

mveach said:


> i've bin using the K3 for some time. not sure why they dropped it. the front clamp handle is a plus for large panals.


+1 I have no idea why they dropped the K3.


----------

